# Dehnen, Aufwärmen



## Reini (17. Juni 2003)

Wer machts ?
Wie lange dehnt ihr ?
Und welche Übungen ?
Auch nach dem fahren gehen als eine Art CoolDown ?


----------



## biker ben (17. Juni 2003)

überlies das hier einfach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker ben (17. Juni 2003)

also ich machs schomal ned.
ich fahre mich nur locker ein, also ohne krasse sprünge oder so am anfang einfach ein bissl rumrollen.
zum cooldown trink ich ein bier  

aber ich denke schon das es recht sinnvoll wäre mindst 5mins ein- auszudehnen. so verletzt man sich ned so schnell.

hmm die seite war so langsam das ich ausversehn 2 mal gepostet hatte. schmeiss dich ran hilfsmod und lösch mal den ersten  danke


----------



## tingeltangeltill (17. Juni 2003)

@ben:

ich bin nicht da um deinen Müll aufzuraumen 
Das kannst du selber, einfach auf bearbeiten und dann löschen (oben).

Ich fange nur langsam an. Ich dehne mich nicht wirklich.

Die meisten Schaden sich beim Dehnen mehr, als dass sie sich damit einen Gefallen tun. Man darf sich nicht kalt dehnen, sondern sollte dies nach einer Runde joggen oder Radfahren machen.....


----------



## b.m. (17. Juni 2003)

einfahren bis ich aufgelockert bin und mir warm ist... 
das is alles was ich mach!

ansonsten dehn ich immer mal wieder mein rechtes Bein. 
Aber nur weil ich da ne Muskelverkürzung hab!

 
Börnd


----------



## biker ben (17. Juni 2003)

ne ich kann ich selber ned löschen, habs ja schon probiert. habe dazu keine rechte.


----------



## aramis (17. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tt² _
> *Man darf sich nicht kalt dehnen, sondern sollte dies nach einer Runde joggen oder Radfahren machen..... *



Klar, jetzt gehen wir erstmal ne Runde joggen und machen dann Dehnübungen bevor es zur Sache geht. 

Aber das stimmt schon. Im Leichtathletik- Verein haben wir uns auch immer erst warm gelaufen und dann erst Dehnübungen gemacht.

Das ganze ist aber sehr zeitaufwendig.

Was ich auf jeden Fall empfehlen würde, sind Dehnungen für die untere Rückenmuskulatur. Die ist bei Radfahrern i. d. R. stark verkürzt.


----------



## aramis (17. Juni 2003)

@Ben
Dann klickste auf ändern, löchst den Kram und schreibst Doppelpost rein oder sowas.


----------



## King Loui (17. Juni 2003)

einfach mit leichten flatlandtricks aufwärmen, bis man dann etwas schwitzt und am körper warm wird. das ist eigentlich alles was ich mach, wer knieschützer aus neopren fährt, kann auch schneller loslegen, da die waden durch den schweiß mit der wärme im neopren gespeichert werden und dadurch viel schneller warm sind und auch bleiben.

mal eine ganz andere frage. wenn ich lange fahre, und dann 10 minuten pause mache, dann schmerzen die schwielen an den händen extrem, was kann man dagegen machen?

edit: nicht die waden werden im neopren gespeichert, sondern die wärme, bin grad aus der schule gekommen und noch etwas müde.


----------



## Fabi (17. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von King Loui _
> *mal eine ganz andere frage. wenn ich lange fahre, und dann 10 minuten pause mache, dann schmerzen die schwielen an den händen extrem, was kann man dagegen machen?*



Dagegen kann man nicht viel machen.
Ich glaube der Schmerz kommt von dem Salz, welches von dem getrockneten Schweiss auf den Schwielen bleibt. Wenn man dann weiterfährt, drückt man das Salz in die Schwielen und es schmerzt. Wenn dann aber deine Hände wieder schön schwitzen geht der Schmerz eigentlich wieder weg. Jedenfalls bei mir ist es so. Anders kannst du dem noch vorbeugen, indem du die Schwielen 'pflegst'. Also mit fettiger Creme einschmieren oder mit der Hornhautfeile etwas runterraspeln oder auch mit anderen Handschuhen oder Griffen.
Ich versuche es jetzt erstmal mit neuen Handschuhen. Hebo PRO 07

Fabi


----------



## Angelo Berlin (17. Juni 2003)

Also im letzten Jahr hab ich nach dem Warmfahren immer ein paar Dehnübungen gemacht, heute reicht mir eigentlich das warmfahren, danach hab ich dann eigentlich die meiste Power für ca 30 Minuten... dann kommt der erste Energieeinbruch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-trialer (17. Juni 2003)

ich steh nicht so auf vorspiele.....


----------



## tommytrialer (17. Juni 2003)

ich persönlich mags aufwärmen ned so aber ich ring mich auch immer durch muskeln anzuwärmen und dann die wichtigsten(ca6 stück) einmal durchzudehnen.

PS bei offiziellen kadertrainings wird immer ca 20 min mit dem trainer aufgewärmt... ich bin dann meistens froh wenns dannn endlich mit fahren losgeht


----------



## biketrialer (18. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tommytrialer _
> *
> PS bei offiziellen kadertrainings wird immer ca 20 min mit dem trainer aufgewärmt... ich bin dann meistens froh wenns dannn endlich mit fahren losgeht *



als angehende pros promoted lieber ma trial etwas mehr, damit es mehr leute gibt die fahren........die leute die richtig gut sind scheren sich um die eigentlich scene einen dreck.........das is in den anderen diziplinen wie bmx net der fall........trial is und bleibt zu konservativ..........(ich sag nur enge strampelhosen)
toto


----------



## elhefe (18. Juni 2003)

Mal ne Frage: Hat sich schon jemand mal verletzt, weil er sich nicht aufgewärmt hat?

Kann mich nur an einmal erinnern, wo ich gestürtzt bin, und mir was in der Fußsohle gezerrt habe. Da dachte ich, ich hätte mich aufwärmen können, aber ansonsten... nichts.

@ Loui

Da mit der Pause und den Schmerzen ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Mein Tipp, keine Pause machen- geht aber nicht immer, z.B. beim Plattfuß.
Aber ich erinnere mich, die Erfahrung gemacht zu haben, dass weiterfahren und Zähne zusammenbeißen. DAmit kommt man über den ersten Schmerz und später ist´s irgendwie betäubt.

Bis dennne... Tilo


----------

